
UI designers aren’t doing UI design anymore - knowingathing
https://philip.design/blog/ui-designers-arent-doing-ui-design-anymore/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
> But in this case a lot of the hard user interface decisions were being
> pushed onto bootstrap. You use the jumbotron at the top. You have the nav
> template. Here is a card. This is the table.

I wish articles like this explained what "doing UI design" means then. They
clearly point out what the issue is, but they give us no tangible examples of
a proper solution looks like. To all of us readers that don't know what proper
UI design is, throw us a bone.

It appears design systems were produced (e.g., Bootstrap), engineers apply
design systems with minimal oversight from design, consequently resulting in
subpar products.

